# sternenhimmel



## Elninjo (17. Februar 2002)

wie bekomme ich so einen richtig geilen sternenhimmel hin is super wichtig *GG*

Mfg Elninjo


----------



## AciDemon (17. Februar 2002)

so was?

link


----------



## nanda (17. Februar 2002)

oder nimm diese links hier:

link 1 
link 2 
link 3

alle nach demselben schema.


----------



## Elninjo (17. Februar 2002)

erstmal danke jungs für die schnelle antwort ihr habt mir echt weitergeholfen ich wer mich ma dran setzen  

Mfg Elninjo


----------



## twisterrrr (23. Juni 2004)

*links abgelaufen?*

keiner der 4 link funktioniert noch. wie bekomm ich denn nun am besten'n Sternenhimmel mit Photoshop hin?


----------



## Company_Q (23. Juni 2004)

*Plug-In*

Habe ein geniales Tool im Netz gefunden, womit man es erzeugen kann, kenn den Link aber nicht deswegen mal  Such einfach mal nach sternenhimmel+photoshop+plugin.

Gruß

The _Q


----------



## Leola13 (23. Juni 2004)

Hai,

englisch vorausgesetzt such mal bei Google nach :

+Photoshop 
+starfield 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chrisbergr (23. Juni 2004)

Der beste Weg sich einen Sternenhimmel zu 'basteln' ist, ein paar mal das Tutorial von Greg Martin zum Thema 'Make a realistic star field' zu benutzen und über diese Methode sich selbst mit ergebnissen zu überraschen. Das Tutorial ist eigentlich für Weltraumbilder gedacht, aber nen Sternenhimmel machste damit auch allemale.

http://gallery.artofgregmartin.com/tuts_arts/making_a_star_field.html

Gruß


----------



## ShadowMan (23. Juni 2004)

Hab auf meiner Seite auch ein Tutorial zu diesem Thema...falls du es immernoch nicht hinbekommen haben solltest... 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## d-minded (23. Juni 2004)

Wow, das letztgenannte Tutorial ist ausführlich und _sehr_ gut! Danke.


----------



## Sandra Haupt (15. Juli 2004)

Ich habe auch noch eine Frage zu diesem Thema:

Meinen Sternenhimmel habe ich mir wie oben beschrieben wunschgemäß mit Photoshop erstellen können. Dieses Bild möchte ich nun als Hintergrundbild einer html Webseite benutzen. Dabei wird das Bild vom Browser kopiert und z.B. bei einer Browserauflösung von 1024x768 viermal dargestellt. 

Nun möchte ich noch einen hellblauen, transparenten, etwa 2cm breiten Nebelschleier  von oben nach unten vor dem Sternenhimmel plazieren und zwar so, dass bei der vom Browser vorgenommenen Duplizierung des Hintergrundbildes, das obere Ende des Schleiers mit dem unteren Ende harmonisch ineinander übergehen.  Mit dem normalen Wolkenfilter ist es mir nicht gelungen.  Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich so etwas einfach realisieren könnte?

Liebe Grüße, Sandra


----------



## ShadowMan (15. Juli 2004)

Ich würde einfach mit dem Zeichenstift eine Linie zeichnen in hellblau und mehrmals den Gaußischen Weichzeichner verwenden. Damit erreichst du eine Art Wolke. Dann schaust du einfach das die Wolke oben so anfängt wie sie unten endet und fertig 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Sandra Haupt (15. Juli 2004)

Dank Dir, Shadow. Mit der Methode bekomme ich es aber nicht hin. Ist erst mein 2. Tag mit Photoshop, also bitte sei nachsichtig. 
Die Nebelwolke bleibt zu undurchsichtig. Ich bräuchte mehr einen hauchdünnen Schleier, geschätzt 5-10% Deckkraft.

Danke, Sandra


----------



## Coranor (15. Juli 2004)

Also wenn Du Shadow's Idee auf einer extra Ebene umgesetzt hast, dann kannst doch einfach mal da die Ebenendeckkraft (oberhalb der Ebenenpalette zu finden)verringern und schauen was so passiert. 

Du kannst aber auch mal andere Pinselspitzen ausprobieren und eventuell noch etwas mit der Brushengine herumspielen.


----------



## Sandra Haupt (15. Juli 2004)

Ebenendeckkraft, das war das Zauberwort.  
Jetzt sieht es schon viel, viel besser aus. Nun muss ich ein wenig experimentieren. 

Danke vielmals, Sandra


----------



## ShadowMan (16. Juli 2004)

Das freut mich! Zeig uns doch einfach mal das Ergebnis wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## jensen (25. November 2005)

Hi,

das hier sieht gut aus, aber weiss vielleicht jemand ein gutes Tutorial auf deutsch?

mfg!
jens


----------



## Leola13 (25. November 2005)

Hai,

das sieht nicht nur gut aus, das ist auch gut.   

Mit ein paar Photoshopbefehlsübersetzungen und einem Englisch-Übersetzungsprogramm. (z.B. LEO ) geht das ganz einfach.

Die Beschreibungen sind recht einfach und locker geschrieben.
Nach den PS - Übersetzungen such einfach mal im Forum und bei den Tuts.

Ciao Stefan


----------

